# no divert_blk to free

## Cosmonauter

Доброго времени суток!

С недавних пор ядро(2.4.20-xfs) собранное с поддержкой PPP, SLIP и прочих сетевых протоколов и устройств выдает такое сообщение:

divert: no divert_blk to free, ppp0 not ethernet

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device ppp0

При этом работает xDSL(ppp0) модем на провайдера и карта ethernet(eth0) на внутреннюю сеть, через которую все покеты соответственно передаються на интерфейс ppp0.

В чем тут дело?

И что значит это сообщение.

С уважением Алексей.

----------

